# 98 Altima GXE Flashing Air Bag Light/ Audio Deck shut off.



## hitch (May 20, 2007)

Hi, today my Deck shut off while I was idling for 5 mins with the A/C on. But the car was still running. Then the Air Bag light started flashing and flickering on and off. So i shut off the car. I tried Starting it back after a few minutes, it wouldn't turn over. The weather was fairly hot today around 33 C/ 91 F. The engine bay was also fairly hot, but NO steam or anything. So I used the Eliminator Power Pack to boost it, and it started. I recently replaced the battery 3-4 months ago. The battery is also hooked up to an Amp and Subwoofer. I recently installed a Capacitor for the Amp, 2 weeks ago. When I got home I shifted in to park and after I put up all the windows, the car shut down. I tried starting it, and all I got was a click click click click ssound. I'm thinking it could be the alternator, or related to weather. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

Not to be a doom-sayer, but... When I had that problem, I had to have my alternator replaced.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have the charging system checked out.


----------

